# Rough Collies



## bricollie (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello. I am almost certain that our next dog is going to be a rough collie puppy, but I have a few questions about the breed. 1.) How often do they need to be groomed? Every thing I have read about grooming collies says something different. 2.) I do a lot of hiking, so would a collie be a good hiking companian? 3.) How is their trainability? 4.) Do collies enjoy swimming? We live on a lake and all of our past dogs have loved to swim and go on the boat. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Grooming will vary based on the individual dog's coat texture and volume- and that's influenced by genetics, environment, nutrition, and a host of other things. Some roughs- like my Wings, who passed away last fall- need almost no daily grooming (slicker behind the ears every 4-5 days and brush out her pants and tail during coat blows). Others, like Mal's sister Pebbles (owned by his breeder), need combing out pretty much after every hike- Pebbles has a LOT of coat, and the texture's really good, there's just a lot of it and she likes to go in the tall grasss.

Collies are awesome hiking companions- they're not as high energy as your average BC or Aussie, but they're PLENTY able to keep up. If you're seriously interested in hiking and swimming, I'd actually recommend checking out smooths- the wash and wear coat is very nice, and they dry out a LOT faster. When a rough gets wet, you need to dry them completely and make sure you comb out any tangles, or they can matt, especially if the coat texture isn't good. 

Please DO be careful who you buy from- not only do collies have CEA, hip dysplasia, bloat, thyroid and skin conditions to worry about, some lines also produce epilepsy. Temperament is also largely genetic. Buy from a breeder who proves her dogs' health with proper testing (See http://www.colliehealth.org/) and her dogs' temperaments with performance events. 

Collies are VERY trainable dogs. They're versatile, adaptable, and intelligent, but they don't respond particularly well to heavy-handed training methods, and they really tune in a lot to your mood. I can't 'pretend' to care about training with Mal- if my head isn't in a training session, he won't focus. And LORD can he bark. Ugh. But he's a fantastic dog, wouldn't trade him for the world, and highly recommend the breed.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree with Dogstar's assessment. I've had 3 rough collies and grooming is not difficult as long as you keep up with it but how much is needed does depend on the dog's coat and activities. If you like to hike and swim with your dog, there will be more grooming than if you didn't. But don't let that stop you. Grooming is not difficult as long as you start grooming the dog from the beginning. If you get an older puppy or adult dog the breeder should have been grooming from the time the pup was very young.

Do check out smooth collies also. And be sure to buy from a very responsible breeder. For example, one West Coast breeder I admire due to all the activities they breed for is King's Valley Collies.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Skelaki, do you know anyone who actually has a dog from them? I know folks active in their hometown in dogs and no one has ever met one of their dogs- it's weird!  

My Mal is from a Schaladon (Alice Inman) bitch and a Con Te (Peggy Conger) dog and I *love* this cross- I know in 6-7 years when I start thinking about adding another collie to the family, I'll probably stick with these bloodlines. Another bloodline I realy like is the Briallen dogs- beautiful, smart, and FAST.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I think they show primarily in OR, WA and Canada while I was involved more in obedience in S. CA. I don't know anyone personally who owns one of theri dogs but Lochlaren Collies (this year's specialty winner) has used King's Valley studs. KV also goes back to Jancada and Tartanside both of whom's dog's I like.

Are Schaladon and Con Te smooth collie breeders?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Con Te does both roughs and smooths. Peggy Conger is a judge, and she's cutting down on her dogs since she can't show them herself any more due to her health. IIRC, there's Tartanside behind her dogs as well, but I forget. Schaladon is primarily roughs, as far as I know- Alice Inman is also a judge down here.  

Lochlaren has very pretty dogs!


----------



## mattmania843 (May 6, 2007)

Just know, collies like border collies are EXTREMELY intelligent


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

bricollie said:


> Hello. I am almost certain that our next dog is going to be a rough collie puppy, but I have a few questions about the breed. 1.) How often do they need to be groomed? Every thing I have read about grooming collies says something different. 2.) I do a lot of hiking, so would a collie be a good hiking companian? 3.) How is their trainability? 4.) Do collies enjoy swimming? We live on a lake and all of our past dogs have loved to swim and go on the boat. Any help would be appreciated.


 I have had 3 collies in my life- a tri, white with merle head, and a sable. I would brush them daily with a good pin brush or collie rake. In the spring they blow their coat out- I use to do it myself- but you could take them to a groomer to blow out that heavier winter coat. Mine were not too bad, but they were also indoor pets. Brushed daily, matting is rare. Never shave a rough collie. The top coat not only keeps weather out, but keeps the heat out as well. The undercoat is a insulator so if you shave the dog- the dog is actually hotter.. 
2. They love walks and hiking. 
3. mine were highly trainable. Usually calmer than some of the others, they focus easily on their owners. They are actually more couch pototoes in the house generally, but they do need exercise and play in the yard. 
4. Mine liked the water as youngsters- later less. Older probably perfer the boat. The few times I every took my dogs on a boat- they always wore a life vest.. Just in case.. ( no matter what breed..) 
They are wonderful dogs. However- because of poor ethics and their popularity you need to find a good breeder. Look for eyes being certified ( CERF>) and do not take a pup if a breeder tells you " oh my dogs do not have that. It runs rampant in the breed with eye disorders. Mild to extreme, but a good breeder would be your best source. 
They are also prone to autoimmune disorders- again- a good breeder is where to start. 
Collie are sensitive and need a gentle touch with praise in training. They would do anything to please and treated with kindness, affection, and positive training would try anything to please you. 
Collies are sensitive to medications, like anethesia and also heartworm medications. Certain types of heartworm preventatives should NOT be used on a collie.


----------



## Barbara Jo (Nov 24, 2012)

bricollie said:


> Hello. I am almost certain that our next dog is going to be a rough collie puppy, but I have a few questions about the breed. 1.) How often do they need to be groomed? Every thing I have read about grooming collies says something different. 2.) I do a lot of hiking, so would a collie be a good hiking companian? 3.) How is their trainability? 4.) Do collies enjoy swimming? We live on a lake and all of our past dogs have loved to swim and go on the boat. Any help would be appreciated.


I have owned three rough collies through the years. I will try to give you some insight into some of your questions considering my own experience.
1) My current show quality rough collie is groomed without fail every month. She is brushed in between grooming. She is very spoiled and lives inside - so, if I do not brush her often enough, I get to clean up the hair. Rough collies have lots of hair - so, you have to decide if you want to put up with this (and clean it up constantly if they are inside). I have never had a short haired collie; however, I understand their personalities are the same. My rough, Ginger, had one rough parent and one short haired parent. Her breeder had one of the top collie puppies in the country in 2011. My collie is now 12 years old. She would never have been happy as an outside dog. They love their people. She could live in an apartment, as she will not stay outside more than 5 minutes without me. Grooming is a personal thing. My collie loves to be groomed and once a month would be a minimum for her at this age. If she was kept in an outside environment, additional grooming would be needed. If grooming is something you question, please look into the shorthaired collie. They will likely have the same lovely qualities. Since some breeders have been breeding their lines for many, many years - they should be able to give you some direction about the personalities of the pups they breed.
2) I would think that a collie would be a breat hiking companion - both the rough and short haired collies. They have been bred to herd, so love to run, run, run. In order to have them of leash, however, you will have to do a considerable amount of training. Mine isn't very trustworthy, so I am very, very careful about where I take her and let her loose. She is great on a retractable leash and could and was walked by my barely toddling 18 month old grandchild. They are very in tune to small children. I read here where one individual had a nipping collie. Mine has never nipped any of my small grandchildren, ever! Nipping would be considered a problem. None of mine have every done this. She does herd them; however, she does this by walking around them. As a young collie, hiking would be right up their alley!
3) Collies are among the smartest dogs and are easily trained. My current one, however, will wonder if not watched. She is rarely left off leash unless I am across the street in the park. She is extremely social and will attempt to greet whomever comes around. She sometimes doesn't respond to a call back when she really wants to go visiting.
4) None of my collies could be tempted into water. They are herding dogs. At the lake, when we take her down by the water she absolutely doesn't want to be pulled in. She stands at the edge and barks at the grandkids. She doesn't like the fact that she cannot herd (control) them. I don't know about all collies, but they aren't part of the hunting and retrieving group that likes water.

While I'm sure you have already chosen your collie, maybe this will be of use to someone else.


----------



## Henryr10 (Jun 10, 2012)

Our Collies LOVED hiking and water....BUT and that's a BIG BUT..... they take FOREVER to dry....
So if you are driving to a Hiking/Water spot.
Grooming was an everyday event w/ ours.

Winter Hiking you have to cut the hair short around their feet or they get Ice Balls between their toes.
No big deal to do and only takes minutes before each snow hike.

Be aware that Rough Collies are 'Can I pet Him/Her?' magnets.
You WILL be approached and so make sure they are very well socialized.
Usually not a big deal though as ours just loved the attention and praise.
Natural Divas! LOL!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

What's the climate like where you want to hike? I live in Oregon where mud abounds. I hike often with my dog, but she's got short hair and the dirt never sticks. I can't imagine hiking with a rough collie here - I definitely wouldn't be allowing that dog in my house without a bath first!


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder if the op ever decided on a dog in the last five years :bored:


----------



## Henryr10 (Jun 10, 2012)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> What's the climate like where you want to hike? I live in Oregon where mud abounds. I hike often with my dog, but she's got short hair and the dirt never sticks. I can't imagine hiking with a rough collie here - I definitely wouldn't be allowing that dog in my house without a bath first!


Well then there's the 'Bath Issue'.. when a Roughie shakes off in the Bathroom you get every wall AND YOURSELF washed.... 
then the entire Hall if you forget to close the door! LOL!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

As has already been mentioned, this thread is five years old, and the OP has not been back since.


----------

